# I got another Betta!



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

His name is Rail Tail He is another V-tail Betta I got at PetSmart the water he was in was filthy, and some of the other fish where dead he will become my little mirecle. Pictures will be up soon stay tune for more update on both my Bettas Goldie and the new Redtail!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are pics of Redtail


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

More picstures will be up soon please comment I found him at Petsmart they where selling them real cheep because they where getting new fish and I felt bad for these guys I coulld only get one and Redtail was the lucky guy.He is a shy one though not like my Goldie maybe he will flowrish more during the week. He is just so tiny.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's pretty!!! That home is temporary right?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

No that is his home


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, i have that plant XD he is very pretty. how many gallons is that?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

um 758mg like 1 gallon is bigger and more than the other one 1.5 at leats is bigger tan the kritter keeper my grandma wanted me to put him in.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He is gourgeous! I absolutely love his color.

PS. You aren't using correct measurements, milligrams is the measurement of mass while gallons is the measurement of water volume, giving us the mass won't help determine the water volume, from the visual picture and the size of the Betta/decorations, it does look slightly smaller than a gallon


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh well I did my best is bigger than the Kritter Kepper my grandma got me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For water...
1mg = 1mL
758mg = 758mL
1000mL = 1L
1L = 0.26 gallons

758mg = 0.2 gallons, or 1 fifth of a gallon, minus space taken up by rocks, decor, not filled up all the way.
ILY metric system and your simpleness<3

Waaaaay too small. That's the size of our petsmart cups.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I know, and as long as his water is heated, cleaned with daily 75% water changes and x2 100% water changes weekly, he has a good diet, etc. he should thrive.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo said:


> He is gourgeous! I absolutely love his color.
> 
> PS. You aren't using correct measurements, milligrams is the measurement of mass while gallons is the measurement of water volume, giving us the mass won't help determine the water volume, from the visual picture and the size of the Betta/decorations, it does look slightly smaller than a gallon


are you sure your 10 years old? :lol: because i really don't believe it


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the same gravel gems in one of my tanks... I recommend watching ( Red tail ) because they can get stuck under there... ( I have had this experience many times... ) Just a heads up. 

Oh and BL1507, Mo is 12. Shocking isn't it? ( I'm 12 too, but still )


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I just asked my grandpa and he said 8 gallons I think is fine. and it only had two things and his gravel he has space.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> I have the same gravel gems in one of my tanks... I recommend watching ( Red tail ) because they can get stuck under there... ( I have had this experience many times... ) Just a heads up.
> 
> Oh and BL1507, Mo is 12. Shocking isn't it? ( I'm 12 too, but still )


LOL I SAID 10 SORRY!! :crazy: :lol:
he is 2 years younger than me and he knows more water chemistry then me :roll: it's kinda sad, haha


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Like I said, 758mg = 0.2 gallons. Not 8 gallons. I'm sorry but that is far off. Don't Americans use gallons to buy gas? That should give an idea. Your "tank" isn't even a liter big.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol! Thanks! 

PS. That tank is not 8 gallons...... 

Milligrams, a unit of mass, and gallons, a unit of volume, are not actually directly equivalent, however it is common to use the volume and mass of water to "equate" the two.
Using that method, where
1 (U.S.) Gallon of water weighs 128 ounces, and
1 ounce weighs 28.35 grams (approx.) or 28,350 mg
1 Gallon "equals" 128 * 28,350 mg, or 3,628,739 mg


Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_milligrams_equal_a_gallon#ixzz1tZ93FP5o


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait. Mo is 12??!!!?!>!>!>!?!?!?!?!?!11!!one!!11!!!

my goodness!! You're so mature! 

Cute fish there  I think he should have a larger tank and a heater but otherwise, welcome to betta keeping!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! Yup I'm 12. Try telling my friends that I'm mature, they think I'm a total dork, lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, the measurement 1mL = 1mg is for pure water only, after that you get into decimals and percent composition of the water and such. We use it all the time in our chem conversions. 
However it is close enough to be terribly worried for the little guy.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe but this is all I can give him is better than what he came on and I will give him a varried diet and frequet water changes.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Honestly it is better than what he came in but it is the same size if the measurements are exact. In a tank of that size I would recommend daily 50% water changes and x2 100% water changes weekly. He looks very happy on there and I hope he lives a long healthy life...... IMO it would be better if you could update his tank to a gallon soon though


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

WalMart sells 1gallon SET-UPS! (complete with weird pellet gravel, a background, food and conditioner sample and silk plant) for less than 15$! I was so excited! They're perfect for people with multiple set-ups or those who rescue the dying fish in the stores. 

WalMart has cheap tanks. Save up your money! (now I'm all excited about WalMart)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I took out some of his gravel so that should give him more space. and he only had two decorations nothing else.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok Walmart it is then but not now. When I can.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i keep my fish in 1 gallons per each :\ they love it, they make me frequent bubble nest, the only one that is in the 1.5 gallon is Phantom that's it. besides it is better than a cup  i give my betta's %100 water change weekly, well like %80 or something because i use the water in the cup where the fish is.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's fine! We're just concerned about the space. Removing the gravel is fine  I know having no money is a factor, When I had Lakitu we kept him in a .5 gallon on the desk. When I upgraded him to 1g (after a couple months) he was such a happier fish, could tell in his colors and tail and such. I have videos on my youtube account of the container we kept him in-

Anyway, it's just something to keep in mind. Keep up with water changes and upgrade as soon as you can!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, so far you are making a great effort to take care for your fish and I love that you are doing that, keeping his home nice cozy and warm for now is okay. Hopefully he will eventually get a larger setup though, Walmart, and craigslist all hav cheap tanks that are a good size


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Good luck with your new Betta!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks I moved out like 50 m% of the gravel and I fill it up more with water.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to know! See! You are already showing signs of an awesome Betta parent. Taking out something that is occupying space and water volume to give them more space to swim.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you my other fish Goldie is in a 1 gallon bowl thouhg he is fine he makes nubble nets.But Redtail is so tiny and so scare he is not like Goldie he hides alot he is shy. He comes when I call him though.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Good luck. I bet he will live a long happy life!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I got him a new set up is much bigger now thanks guys! A Lid will come soon. Plus pictures


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

woah is that a vase?  looks cool


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually is an old a unused trashcan. I thought it would work ounce cleaned throughly and all. None ussed it for a long time.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh. Wow, it looks great!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

His older brother and Orange Dalmatian Goldie


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thsanks guys see I told you I would love my boys alot. I give them a varried dieat and everything. They coould possibly need on here.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That orange dalmation is gorgeous. I would recommend on working towards purchasing a heater to keep the tank at a constant 78. Unless you house temperate is constantly set to 81-82 then the water is not at the optimal temperature of 77-80 as the air is always slightly warmer than the water In My Experience


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

It is constantly up for noew tthey are ok we live in Puerto Rico is hot here and very torpical their not in the air conditioner.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay. Goo to know that the temperatures are in the right range! Good luck with yor new Betta, he looks healthy and happy so far. So does your other Betta, they are both very pretty too!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks if not it would be too hot for my little guys.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They can thrive in temperatures of around 82-85 aswell. I just wouldn't recommend it as it shortens there life time slightly becase of the increased metabolism level


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Great idea for a tank! That is one lucky betta!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh well then they are fine. By crhistmas time though I will get a heater for now they are fine isd just I can't and don't need it right now.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ramble said:


> Wow! Great idea for a tank! That is one lucky betta!


 Thank you Ramble you have been real kind with those words and made me feel great!:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would just get a thermometer to make sure it's doesn't get too hot XP lol
but thats a pretty trashcan..... maybe using trash cans is a good idea :crazy: am thinking llol, i do have a plastic tub, but it is solid green :lol:


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok will do.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

What a cool tank! That's a very nice trash can. I bet he loves the bigger space!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh wow! I think I'm in love with Goldie!! I love dalmatians! 

Is the dark fish a new fish? I thought you had a red betta and then Goldie? Or maybe my memory is gone again (It happens too frequently at work so I wouldn't be surprised!)

edit- no I just went through, RedTail is that color! Maybe I'm thinking he was red bc of his name! lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, he is pretty though XP


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Goldie is the older one and Redtail is the new one. But Goldie is strange he only shows his right side of his showing off face. I'll post a pic later perhaps someone can tell me , but I think is because he used it so much during his stay at the store towards the other fish. Redtail is happy he hasn't bubblenested yet though, I think he's too young. Goldie seems to have gotten older in a month. Both of them are swiming and eating though and mommy changed there water today also just to make sure they are alright. Plus Redtail poops alot jeje like I said I think he's way younger than Goldie he was and still is so small perhaps he was a baby betta for a while and then he grew some and they put him down on the grown up Betta Splenders part. If the Halfmoons and CrownTails hadn't been so expensive I woulld have gotten one, but I believe I svaed both Goldie and Redtail for as long as possible. As I did Lily when I got her, she is swiming in fishy heaven now, but still you know. Bying them some time is some time they are happy and siwming. Gonna buy AquaSalt or Epsonsalt soon probaly Aquasalt.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwww they're both soooo cute!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aquarium salt is good to have on hand. Actually both that and epsom salt should be on hand, they don't expire so you'll likely have it for the lifespan of the bettas. But it's better to be proactive than reactive!! You don't need to use the salt all the time- only if they get sick or bloated. I have not seen either of my veiltails ever get bloat (cross my fingers) but my crowntail mix gets it all the time and I have to be careful with him. 
 Learning everything about bettas is fun ^.^


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes it is Laki and so much info for a little fish so much to do.


----------

